# posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser



## Sensen (21. Mai 2012)

Petri,

Ich habe mal wieder eine frage zum hecht angeln. Ich will am wochenende mit dem köderfisch hechte jagen und habe zu der montage ein paar fragen. Wie sollte die denn aussehen, wenn ich den köderfisch im mittelwasser platzieren will? Ich habe mal etwas gezeichnet. Sieht schlecht aus aber ich denke man kann es erkennen. Ich wollte einen drilling oben in den rücken stechen, sodass der fisch waagerecht im wasser steht.  kann ich auch eine laufpose zum einhängen benutzen? Wäre nett, wenn ihr das einer nochmal ganz genau erklärt. Ich schreibe mit dem handy also entschuldige ich mich schonmal für die schreibweise. Ist etwas schwierig. die kòderfische sind sehr klein (8-10 cm) reicht da auch eine 8 gramm pose? 

Gruß sensen


----------



## wobbler68 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Hallo

Das sieht doch schon gar nicht so verkehrt aus.#6
Wenn du jetzt noch eine Pose zum einhängen benutzt und die nach Köfi Größe dann eine passende einhängst ist die Montage sensibler .Es reicht eine Pose die den Köfi trägt (4-12 gr).

Einfach denn Köfi an der Pose ausprobieren und etwas Blei dazu klemmen so das sie gut ausgebleit ist.Ich habe meine Posenruten so mit Posen (3-8 gr)ausgestattet das ich damit auf Aal (Tauwurm)gehe und 1-2 Schrottbleie abmache wenn ich mit Köfi losgehe.:m
Als Wurfgewicht reicht der Köfi,mehr Blei sorgt nicht für mehr Wurfweite(Köfi + Blei sind zwei gewichte die sich dann in die quere kommen)|znaikaas kann dann schon mal zu Verwicklungen führen.|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Den Köfi besser aufziehen ,dann hält er besser beim werfen:m und kann nicht beim Biss ausreißen.Dem Hecht ist es völlig schnuppe wie die mögliche Mahlzeitdaherkommt.Fische stehen auch mal mit dem Kopf nach unten z.b.um Futter aufzunehmen, um aufzutauchen, bei warmen Wetter usw.|bla:
Wenn er nicht waagerecht im Wasser ist es dem Hecht #c nur uns Anglern erscheint es nicht richtig.


Und bei der Köfi Größe kannst du sobald der Fisch zügig Abzieht sofort einen Anhieb setzen.Du wirst zwar nicht jeden Fisch haken können ,aber kleine haben nicht geschluckt und können schonend zurückgesetzt werden.#6 Und die Tiefe auch mal verändern.
Fischschwärme an der Oberfläche -flacher anbieten
Keine Fischschwärme                 - tiefer   anbieten

Wenn du einen Schwarm Kleinfische an der Oberfläche siehst wirf ab und zu Weißbrotscheiben ins Wasser.Das große fressen lockt dann Raubfische an,zwar keine Riesen aber immer hin.:m

Mfg

Alex


----------



## bazawe (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Vergiß nicht den Köfi die Schwimmblase zu durchstechen, sonst treibt er unnatürlich auf. Ansonsten ist Deine Montage in Ordnung, ich nehme allerdings bei der Köfigröße einen Einzelhaken. Und denk an das hechtsichere Vorfach, bei Naturköder nehme ich Flexonit.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Sensen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Sehr nett von euch. Ich hatte gedacht etwas futter mit zu nehmen um weißfische anzulocken. Evt ist es dann aber besser kurz über dem grund meinen köfi anzubieten. Die pose soll im wasser aufrecht stehen. Also nehme ich jetzt eine 8 gramm pose zum einhängen und  nach dem ich den köderfisch angehängt habe, klemme ich schrotpleie an die hauptschnur? Ich werde den köfi jetzt einfach ganz normal anködern so das er senkrecht steht und natürlich die schwimmblase durchstechen. Ich hoffe es klappt alles so wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Sensen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Ich habe noch eine ganz wichtige frage. Beim letzten ansitz auf aal konnte ich leider keinen fangen, hatte jedoch kurze vorsichtige bisse. Da ich mit grundblei und geschlossenem bügel angelte, glaube ich, dass die fische den wiederstand nicht mochten und hauten wieder ab. Da bei uns nur eine raubfischrute erlaubt ist und die frage mit dem hecht geklärt ist,  dachte ich nun daran ebenfalls mit pose nebenbei mit wurm etwas zu fangen. Jetzt will ich mit dem köfi im mittelwasser angeln und die zweite rute mit pose und wurm bestücken. Die beiden posen sollen sich nicht vertüddeln also will ich die pose mit wurm auf grund legen. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Legt sich die pose dann aufs wasser wenn der wurm am grund liegt? Wäre gut, wenn mir jemand die montage beschreibt.

Mfg sensen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



Sensen schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine ganz wichtige frage. Beim letzten ansitz auf aal konnte ich leider keinen fangen, hatte jedoch kurze vorsichtige bisse. Da ich mit grundblei und geschlossenem bügel angelte, glaube ich, dass die fische den wiederstand nicht mochten und hauten wieder ab. Da bei uns nur eine raubfischrute erlaubt ist und die frage mit dem hecht geklärt ist,  dachte ich nun daran ebenfalls mit pose nebenbei mit wurm etwas zu fangen. Jetzt will ich mit dem köfi im mittelwasser angeln und die zweite rute mit pose und wurm bestücken. Die beiden posen sollen sich nicht vertüddeln also will ich die pose mit wurm auf grund legen. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Legt sich die pose dann aufs wasser wenn der wurm am grund liegt? Wäre gut, wenn mir jemand die montage beschreibt.
> 
> Mfg sensen



Moinmoin,

wenn du "liftmontage" googlest, kommen solche Bilder raus: http://www.fischerforum.ch/coppermine/albums/userpics/10006/liftmontage.jpg

Eigentlich ist die Liftmontage der Klassiker auf Schleie, Brassen und Co, allerdings lässt sie sich wunderbar für andere Bodenfressende Fische zweckentfremden.

Das unterste Blei hält den Köder auf Grund und dient als Signalblei. Ob man die Pose schräg aus dem Wasser hinaus gucken lässt, sie genau ausbleit und punktgenau auslotet oder sogar überbleit, so dass eigentlich zu viel Blei für die Pose auf der Schnur verteilt ist, ist Geschmacks- und situationsabhängig.

Da ein Blei auf dem Boden liegt, treibt die Pose auch nicht rum (es sei denn die Schnur schwimmt an der Oberfläche und der Wind könnte sie greifen oder du fischst im Fließgewässer).


----------



## Sensen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Aah genau so hatte ich mir das gedacht. Sehr nett von dir. So werde ich es machen. Dankeschön


----------



## Frank7777 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Hallo, 

klinke mich hier mal mit ein. Wollte demnächst mich auch mal der Hechtangelei mit Köderfisch und Pose widmen. Montagen sind mir soweit klar, jetzt aber die Frage nach der Tiefe, wo der Köder angeboten werden soll. Hechte jagen ja dem Lehrbuch nach von unten nach oben, oder? Sagen wir mal das Wasser ist ca. 2 bis 3 m tief, wo soll dann der Köder angeboten werden? Auf dem Grund liegend, halben Meter über Grund, an der Oberfläche? Wonach richtet man sich am besten? 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

so pauschal läßt sich das nicht beantworten.
kommt eben auf die örtlichen gegebenheiten an.
der hecht nimmt sowohl vom grund als auch im freiwasser.
bei 2m gewässertiefe, dürfte es relativ egal sein, der hecht muß den köder nur sehen können.
bei stark verkrautetem grund als beispiel ist es weniger sinnvoll den köder direkt auf grund anzubieten.

antonio


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Ehrlich gesagt fische ich auch in Gewässertiefen von 2-3 Metern - und bin froh, dass es nicht tiefer ist, denn ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich die Pose oberflächennah oder bis zum Mittelwasser spanne, findet der Hecht den Köder auf jeden Fall.
Meistens fische ich Richtung Oberfläche.


----------



## der.oli (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Moin,
mein gewässer ist auch relativ flach, mit 2-4m.
bis jetzt habe ich alle hechte oberflächen nah fangen können,
also vorallem jetzt nicht im grund bereich anbieten, das kannste im winter machen.
aber wie schon erwähnt, hängt es auch von  dem gewässer ab.


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



der.oli schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein gewässer ist auch relativ flach, mit 2-4m.
> bis jetzt habe ich alle hechte oberflächen nah fangen können,
> also vorallem jetzt nicht im grund bereich anbieten, das kannste im winter machen.
> aber wie schon erwähnt, hängt es auch von  dem gewässer ab.



das kann man nicht so stehen lassen, hier wird im moment das meiste auf grund gefangen, also je nach gewässer kann das sehr unterschiedlich aussehen.

antonio


----------



## Sensen (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Noch eine kurze frage zur liftmontage. Muss ich den bügel offen lassen oder die schnur spannen? Geht die pose bei einem biss unter oder legt sie sich hin? Und woher weiß ich wann der wurm auf dem grund liegt? Ich wollte schon dass die pose steht und nicht liegt wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



Sensen schrieb:


> Noch eine kurze frage zur liftmontage. Muss ich den bügel offen lassen oder die schnur spannen? Geht die pose bei einem biss unter oder legt sie sich hin? Und woher weiß ich wann der wurm auf dem grund liegt? Ich wollte schon dass die pose steht und nicht liegt wenn es möglich ist.



Wenn ich mit kleinen Haken und Made auf Weißfisch gehe, schlage ich sofort an und habe den Bügel zu. Auf Raubfisch (also mit größeren Ködern) würde ich den Bügel offen lassen, da du ihn erst einmal abziehen und schlucken lassen kannst.

Wenn der Fisch das Bleischrot nur anhebt und erst einmal stehen bleibt, legt die Pose sich hin (oder hebt sich nur ein Stück aus dem Wasser). Das ist dann der klassische Brassen- oder Schleienbiss.
Sammeln die Fische den Köder aber nur im vorbeischwimmen auf, geht die Pose wie gewohnt unter.

Du weißt dass der Wurm auf Grund legt, weil du zuvor ausgelotet hast. Das Bleischrot liegt ja auf Grund, der Wurm naturgemäß daneben am Haken.


----------



## Sensen (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Hatte mich gerade nochmal durchgelesen. Die montage ist mir doch zu aufwändig da ich nur nebenbei versuchen will einen aal zu fangen. Ich hatte eine andere idee. Stopper,pose,olivenblei,vorfach mit wurm. Wenn das olivenblei auf grund liegt legt sich die pose auf das wasser. So kann ich auch feine biss erkennen oder? Der fisch spürt wenig wiederstand und bleibt am köder? Wenn mir das jetzt jemand bestätigt bin ich glücklich. Wäre nämlich das einfachste für mich ohne zu loten.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



Sensen schrieb:


> Hatte mich gerade nochmal durchgelesen. Die montage ist mir doch zu aufwändig da ich nur nebenbei versuchen will einen aal zu fangen. Ich hatte eine andere idee. Stopper,pose,olivenblei,vorfach mit wurm. Wenn das olivenblei auf grund liegt legt sich die pose auf das wasser. So kann ich auch feine biss erkennen oder? Der fisch spürt wenig wiederstand und bleibt am köder? Wenn mir das jetzt jemand bestätigt bin ich glücklich. Wäre nämlich das einfachste für mich ohne zu loten.



Funktionieren würd´s sicherlich, allerdings hast du dann im Vergleich zur Liftmontage ne Plumpsangel. #c

Kompliziert ist das mit dem ausloten wirklich nicht.

Tu einfach so als würdest du ne ganz normale Posenmontage mit einem Waggler ausbleien. Das kleinste Blei kommt aufs Vorfach. Denke erst mal gar nicht daran das Blei auf Grund zu legen, stelle die Montage ultraflach ein und werfe sie in tieferes Waser.
Gucken nur die oberen Zentimeter der Antenne aus dem Wasser? Perfekt.

Jetzt klemmst du oberhalb des kleinsten Bleischrotes auf dem Vorfach vorsichtig das dickste Bleischrot das du hast. Das ist jetzt dein Lotblei.

Jetzt wirfst du auf die zu beangelnde Stelle und stellst sie auf die ungefähre Gewässertiefe. Geht die Pose unter? Dann ziehe den Stopper etwas nach oben und werfe erneut aus.
Liegt die Pose flach auf dem Wasser oder schaut schräg heraus? Der Abstand zwischen Stopper und Lotblei ist zu groß, schiebe den Stopper etwas nach unten.
Das wiederholst du so lange, bis die Pose exakt so im Wasser steht, wie sie es vor dem Anbringen des Lotbleis im Freiwasser tat. Dann liegt nämlich das unterste Signalblei mit dem Lotblei perfekt auf Grund.

Jetzt nur noch das Lotblei entfernen, Köder dran und wieder rein damit. Nun müsste die Pose exakt stehen. Feintuning kannst du bei Bedarf immer noch betreiben. Viele stellen die Pose so hin, dass sie leicht schräg aus dem Wasser schaut, dann liegt das Blei nämlich garantiert auf Grund.

Genaues loten ist in jedem Fall von Vorteil, selbst wenn du später eine Grundbleimontage versenkst. Wer nicht im trüben fischt, sondern sich einen Eindruck über den Untergrund verschafft, fängt besser. |znaika:


----------



## kleinerStichling (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Einzelhaken machen sich besser, hat das Fischchen auch mehr Bewegungsspielraum.


Soll diese Aussage etwa dazu aufrufen einen lebendigen Köderfisch zu benutzen? #q

Wenn ich jemanden mit lebendigen Klöderfisch am Wasser sitzen seh, ruf ich umgehend die Polizei an und erstatte Anzeige. Eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Gesetz und auch ethisch absolut verwerflich!

Und am "liebsten" sind mir die Idioten die den auf Köderfisch (egal ob tot oder lebendig) gefangenen maßigen Raubfisch noch releasen und sich dadurch als Gutmenschen darstellen wollen. So ein Schildbürgertum #d

Waidmännische Grüße #h


----------



## Strahleman (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Soll diese Aussage etwa dazu aufrufen einen lebendigen Köderfisch zu benutzen? #q



Ich glaube, er meint die Bewegung des toten Köderfischs, die mit Einzelhaken ein wenig natürlicher aussehen soll.


----------



## Frank7777 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Immer gleich diese Anfeindungen und Unterstellungen, unmöglich.


----------



## Frank7777 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Immer gleich diese Anfeindungen und Unterstellungen, unmöglich.|krach:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Soll diese Aussage etwa dazu aufrufen einen lebendigen Köderfisch zu benutzen? #q
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden mit lebendigen Klöderfisch am Wasser sitzen seh, ruf ich umgehend die Polizei an und erstatte Anzeige. Eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Gesetz und auch ethisch absolut verwerflich!
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt, wann man hier den ersten sinnvollen Beitrag von dir lesen kann.
Du kannst denken und tun was du willst. Aber anderen Leuten immer deine Meinung aufdrücken zu wollen ist(in deinen Worten) verwerflich...


----------



## Sensen (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Funktionieren würd´s sicherlich, allerdings hast du dann im Vergleich zur Liftmontage ne Plumpsangel. #c
> 
> Kompliziert ist das mit dem ausloten wirklich nicht.
> 
> ...



alles klar danke. so werde ich es versuchen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*

Ach ja, noch was wichtiges: Damit du die Vorteile des Wagglers ausnutzen kannst, muss du deinen Angelplatz überwerfen, die Rutenspitze ins Wasser tauchen, die Pose bis zum Angelplatz einholen und die Rute mit untergetauchter Spitze ablegen.
So bleibt die Schnur *unter* Wasser, und die Pose bleibt ungeachtet vom Wind konsequent und ruhig am Platz stehen.

Nichts ist nerviger eine driftende Pose ständig wieder neu auswerfen zu müssen, erst recht wenn du übertief angelst.


----------



## Wickedstyler (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Soll diese Aussage etwa dazu aufrufen einen lebendigen Köderfisch zu benutzen? #q
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden mit lebendigen Klöderfisch am Wasser sitzen seh, ruf ich umgehend die Polizei an und erstatte Anzeige. Eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Gesetz und auch ethisch absolut verwerflich!
> 
> ...



herrlich was hier wieder los ist |uhoh:


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Soll diese Aussage etwa dazu aufrufen einen lebendigen Köderfisch zu benutzen? #q
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden mit lebendigen Klöderfisch am Wasser sitzen seh, ruf ich umgehend die Polizei an und erstatte Anzeige. Eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Gesetz und auch ethisch absolut verwerflich!
> 
> ...


Hast Du überhaupt einen Angelschein oder bist Du hier um Deine einzelne Meinung allen aufzudrücken?

@TE
Posenmontage für Mittelwasser auf Hecht mache ich wie folgt:

1 Ryderhaken und 1 Drilling in Reihe (der Drilling wird mit dem No Knot gebunden aus dem Karpfenbereich) Der Ryder kommt in den Kopf des Fisches, der Drilling in den Rücken, Vorfach 40-xx cm je nach Wassertiefe, Vorfachmaterial ist FibreSteel von Profiblinker (haben einige Zander im Gewässer). 

Pose: 5-10 g Tragkraft mit ~9 ausgebleit, den Rest macht Das Vorfach und Haken. Sobald Pose weg anschlagen, keine lange Wartezeit.


----------



## Sensen (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: posenmontage für hecht im mittelwasser*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was wichtiges: Damit du die Vorteile des Wagglers ausnutzen kannst, muss du deinen Angelplatz überwerfen, die Rutenspitze ins Wasser tauchen, die Pose bis zum Angelplatz einholen und die Rute mit untergetauchter Spitze ablegen.
> So bleibt die Schnur *unter* Wasser, und die Pose bleibt ungeachtet vom Wind konsequent und ruhig am Platz stehen.
> 
> Nichts ist nerviger eine driftende Pose ständig wieder neu auswerfen zu müssen, erst recht wenn du übertief angelst.



okay, danke für den tipp. kannst du das gewicht der schrotbleie definieren? mein kleinstes ist 0,06. etwas zu leicht oder?


----------

